# 2017 2500 cummins boss mount install



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

how difficult is it to mount a boss mount to these trucks? My local dealer quoted me with parts and labor $1800 or so. Seems way to high to me. Do you have to drill the frame? Or just bolt up?


----------



## Plowin Dodge (Feb 11, 2009)

Not sure on the boss but the Western is a bolt on


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I can't tell you exactly how much more it should cost (if at all), but I was just talking to my Boss dealer yesterday, and he wanted to know if my new DXT would be going on a gas or a diesel. I told him I hadn't made up my mind yet, but asked why he wanted to know. He said that it's just about a one hour additional charge to install on the diesel because it takes that additional hour to install on a Cummins vs. a Hemi. So, I sure as hell don't think an 1,800 dollar install charge is appropriate at all. There is NO WAY I'd pay anybody that much to install my plow. The average cost around here to have a plow installed is 500.00 give or take. So, an additional 1,300 would be out of the frigging question. I'd walk, and fast.


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

They told me the cummins took more time to install. They said it would be an all day install. I think I'll stick the truck in the garage one weekend and try to install myself.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Where'd you go? American equipment?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

plowboy87 said:


> They told me the cummins took more time to install. They said it would be an all day install. I think I'll stick the truck in the garage one weekend and try to install myself.


Good idea. As I stated, my Boss dealer said it would take him one additional hour for install. Sure as hell not "all day". F them if they want you to pay for their incompetence.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I believe I remember reading that the intercooler has to come out to put the boss mounts on the new Cummaparts. Certainly not an "all day job". Most brackets now are bolt on. We can do 08-16 super duty boss brackets and wiring in less than 3 hours.


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> Where'd you go? American equipment?


Yeah I did, I'll get a case of beer and you can come help me install it. Lol.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

plowboy87 said:


> Yeah I did, I'll get a case of beer and you can come help me install it. Lol.


If you knew the headache I had when I installed mine you wouldn't ask that:laugh:


----------

